# Shimano Super Aero Spinjoy xt With Drag



## Stan Lockhart (Dec 28, 2007)

Looking to purchase Shimano super spinjoy xt with drag. Does anyone use these in the surf and how do they peform.Also looking for a good Distributor to deal with in Japan. Thanks


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Not familiar with the reel you're looking for, but I have dealt with this company before and they're awesome. Great customer service.

Good luck.

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default.php


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*http://www.eldoradoshop.it/mulinelli/1892-shimano-power-aero-spin-joy-xt-pesca-mare-barca-spiaggia-surfcasting-bolentino-orata-sarago-mormora.html

http://www.eldoradoshop.it/4210/shimano-power-aero-spin-joy-xt-pesca-mare-barca-spiaggia-surfcasting-bolentino-orata-sarago-mormora.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/RK1Vif2.jpg*


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Stan Lockhart said:


> Looking to purchase Shimano super spinjoy xt with drag. Does anyone use these in the surf and how do they peform.Also looking for a good Distributor to deal with in Japan. Thanks


First, you want the Power Aero model, the Super Aero designation has always meant no drag. I've used a PA Spinjoy for the last 4 years along with a couple of its cousin, the Power Aero Albrid. They are the same reel but the Spinjoy has the earlier generation graphite body and rotor while the Albrid has the new CI4 carbon body and rotor.

They have great casting performance with thin line (20 to 25lb braid) and I have caught bluefish to 17lbs and bass to 34lbs with them. There is some flex under heavy drag but I never felt like they were under undo stress. The best thing is that they are in the mid-size range and they come in at about 16oz (the Albrid is just a bit lighter). They are great on rods from 10 to 12 feet (and longer if they are light, like a CTS Vaportrail) casting lures and weight and bait up to 6oz.

I have some pics on my external hard drive,I'll dig them up and post some.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Stan, perhaps you're referring to the new Super Aero Spinjoy with drag (yes, a quick drag)....comes with two spool sizes, one is 30mm stroke, the other 35mm stroke, which the latter has become somewhat of a standard for long cast spinning reels. However, neither comes with a great deal of spool capacity...... that, along with the weight of the 35mm model, would be a deal killer for me.


----------

